# Digiweb line echo



## Arabella (22 Aug 2009)

Recently I transferred from Eircom phone to Digiweb and ported our Eircom line over to Digiweb. The ehco (plus the delay time) on both numbers is very irritating. On overseas calls it is a major problem. Any Digiweb users out there that are experiencing or have experienced this? Or does anyone have an idea of what is causing these problems?


----------



## carcassone (23 Aug 2009)

Had Digiweb phone service before plus internet. Retained internet service but gave up on the phone service - it was too unreliable. Exact same problems as you describe and was not worth it in the end.


----------



## helllohello (23 Aug 2009)

i have the same problem when dialing out. there seems to be an echo on the dialing tone. but i have no problems when connected.
i find them very cheap for phone calls - local & international.


----------



## Arabella (16 Oct 2009)

Got on to Customer Service and on the second occasion was put through to someone who understood the problem. He downloaded extra and everything is grand now.


----------

